# שירים שירים



## ronitvas (24/1/13)

שירים שירים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
נשמח אם תעלו שירים שיכולים להתאים ל-





שיר כניסה לחופה





שיר לשבירת הכוס





שיר יציאה מהחופה





שיר לריקוד חתן-כלה קצבי





שיר לריקוד סלואו ראשון









שירים שאתם אוהבים לשמוע בחתונות


----------



## תפו ופוזה (24/1/13)

שתי אופציות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מנקודת מבטי רצוי שיר אחד לחופה

אילנית בשיר של יום חולין. 
הוא השיר עימו נכנסה הבת לחופה לפני חודש וקצת.
לדעתי שיר מקסים ואפילו שונה.


את הסלואו הראשון הם רקדו בהתפעה עם השיר "רוב הזמן את אשתי" (שלמה ארצי)

סלאו החתונה שלי ושל בעלי.
היה מרגש.


----------



## Bobbachka (24/1/13)

הבחירות שלנו... 
מציעה את הבחירות שלנו ובהמשך אציע עוד כמה הצעות...






שיר כניסה לחופה: העץ והפרי של מיכאל גריילסאמר





שיר לשבירת הכוס: לא רוצה להתבגר של מוקי ויזלס איידי. הפתיח של הסדרה רמזור





שיר יציאה מהחופה: זהה לשיר שבירת הכוס





שיר לריקוד חתן-כלה קצבי: לא היה לנו...





שיר לריקוד סלואו ראשון:  You Are So Beautiful של ג'ו קוקר


----------



## הבשית (24/1/13)

הבחירות שלנו ועוד כמה 
כניסה לחופה:





 "שיר אהבה סטנדרטי" של יוני רכטר (זה השיר שאנחנו נכנסנו איתו. היה חמוד וקליל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).





 "שיר מס' 8" / אריק איינשטיין 





 Maybe I'm amazed" / Paul McCartney"





 "God Only Knows" / Beach Boys

שיר לשבירת הכוס / יציאה מהחופה:





 "The Power of Love" / Huey Lewis (מהפסקול של "בחזרה לעתיד")





 "500 Miles"/The Proclaimers (מהפסקול של "בני וג'ון")





 "It's Friday, I'm in love" / The Cure (חמוד לחתונות שישי)

שיר לריקוד סלואו:





 "Lovesong" - בביצוע של אדל (מאוד רציתי, והבנזוג הטיל וטו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





 "את יפה שלי" - מיקי גבריאלוב





 Cheek to Cheek - במיליון גרסאות... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קצת חרוש אבל עדיין שיר סלואו כיפי בעיני





 Dream a Little Dream - יש גם גרסה של מאמא קאס, וגם של אלה פיצג'רלד. וגם חידוש משנות ה-90...


----------



## gitaast (24/1/13)

אוהבת שרשורי מוזיקה 
חופה: שיר הכניסה לחופה שלנו היה "מי תרצי שאהיה" של גידי גוב.. אישית אני מאד אוהבת גם את "גיטרה וכינור", ו "אהבה ממבט ראשון". גם ברית עולם של מתי כספי יפה אבל עושה קונוטציה קצת עצובה.. עוד שיר ממש יפה בעיני זה "הריקוד המוזר של הלב" בביצוע של רונה קינן

שיר שבירת כוס: אנחנו בחרנו כמה שירים שהדיג'יי חיבר יחד.. מייד לאחר השבירה היה את " ...wow!! i feal good ..." ואחריו את "i'm so excited" 

אני פחות מתחברת לעניין הסלואו, אבל אני חושבת ש"נהדרת" של יציאת חרום יכול להיות נחמד..


----------



## אביה המואביה (24/1/13)

באמת רציתי לשאול לדעתכם.. 
חשבנו על שיר כניסה לחופה. לי חשוב שהוא יהיה בעברית, וחשבנו אולי על "תתארו לכם" של שלמה ארצי. הנה לינק: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0KxZz5k-RE
מה דעתכן?


----------



## Bobbachka (24/1/13)

אני אוהבת את השיר!! 
בעיני זו בחירה מצוינת וגם לא שחוקה.


----------



## Amazing18 (24/1/13)

שיר מקסים, מרגש ובהחלט נוגע!


----------



## Tara Yashar (25/1/13)

אוהבת אותו מאוד 
לא שמעתי אותו בחתונה אף פעם, אבל בראש הוא חרוש לי כי בצבא שמים אותו בכל טקס מרגש


----------



## nof85 (25/1/13)

זה השיר כניסת לחופה שלנו... 
לי היה ברור שזה יהיה שיר של שלמה כי גדלתי עליו.. איזה כייף לדעת שאנשים חושבים שזה שיר חופה יפה


----------



## hp1986 (27/1/13)

מהמם!! גם אנחנו חשבנו עליו בהתחלה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/1/13)

מוסיפה הרבה שירים! 





 שיר כניסה לחופה: שלנו היה To be alone with you של בוב דילן. הוא נתן לנו קצת קצב בהליכה שזה מה שחיפשנו. 





 שיר לשבירת הכוס: שיר כיפי, מקפיץ ונוסטלגי: MC Hammer- can't touch this. הקליפ של השיר ממש מצחיק וחברה שלי ממש צחקה כשהיא שמעה את השיר מתנגן. 





 שיר יציאה מהחופה: אצלנו, שיר שבירת הכוס פשוט המשיך. 





 שיר לריקוד סלואו ראשון: Pink Floyd, Stay. נבחר מסיבות סנטימנטליות. זה השיר שהוא בחר לנגן כשהוא הציע לי נישואין וזה שיר מקסים. 

כמה המלצות בנושאי מוסיקה ושירים מומלצים!





 ממליצה על סלואו שני. אצלנו, זה נתן גם למבוגרים צ'אנס לרקוד קצת - כי מבוגרים מעדיפים יותר סלואו. הרבה זוגות בכל הגילאים היו ברחבה. אגב, אצלנו, בגלל שמשפחת החתן דוברי ספרדית הסלואו השני היה שיר בספרדית וזה מאד שימח את ההורים של אורן. 





 שירים שאני אוהבת ולא היו - אבל שמחה להמליץ עליהם לאחרים:





 Don't Wait too long- Madaline Peyroux. אם הקישור לא יעבוד, חפשו ביו טיוב. 



The White Stripes- I can tell that we are gonna be friends. שיר מקסים שמתאים אגב, גם לצעידה לחופה של שושבינים אם מישהו מחפש משהו בסגנון. יש כל מיני גרסאות שלו. 





 Bob Dylan- I want you- עוד שיר מקסים של דילן שמתאים לכניסה לחופה. 





 יש שיר מקסים שהוא שיר הנושא של התוכנית "חמישיות". Kool and the gang - big fun

בטח עוד מעט אזכר בעוד כמה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/1/13)

ועוד רעיון לכניסה לחופה 
עטור מצחך - שיר מקסים!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (24/1/13)

סלואו שני-נשי 
בלועזית..

המלצות?
גם בספרדית זה בסדר


----------



## lanit (25/1/13)

אדל- make you feel my love 
קאבר לשיר של דילן. מקסים בעיניי.


----------



## Tara Yashar (25/1/13)

מוווושלם!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (25/1/13)

אין מצב שבעולם 
חבר שלי שונא אותה..
מודה שעד שהכרנו האזנתי לשיריה ולדעתי היא מוכשרת מאוד, אבל אין מצב שהיא תהיה..או שלמה ארצי


----------



## SimplyMe1 (25/1/13)

אופסי, טוב..שלמה ארצי לא דוגמא טובה ל*זמרת* 
אבל העיקרון מובן- לא שלמה..גם אותו הוא לא סובל.


----------



## lanit (26/1/13)

אז אולי גרסת המקור? 
או קאבר אחר לשיר...?
כי המילים שלו מדהימות.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (27/1/13)

גרסת המקור יפה יותר 
והמילים מדהימות,
אבל יש עוד זמן..


----------



## Grace612 (24/1/13)

השירים שלי 
אני עדיין בהתלבטות..
שיר כניסה לחופה: אני מתלבטת בין here comes the sun של הביטלס , תתארו לכם" של שלמה ארצי, "אהבה ממבט ראשון" של אריק איינשטיין או "לא יפריד דבר" של דני סנדרסון.
שיר לשבירת כוס: "נצמדנו"- שלמה ארצי או  more than a feeling


----------



## talish6 (24/1/13)

לא יפריד דבר 
מצאתי קאבר מקסים ללא יפריד דבר של יואב גלוסמן
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WgQYn08tTg

לדעתי מתאים יותר לכניסה מאשר המקור, קיצבי יותר


----------



## Grace612 (24/1/13)

וואו זה יפה! תודה


----------



## Shir Rose (24/1/13)

שיריםם משיר.. 
שיר כניסה לחופה - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כמה אהבה שירי מימון ושמעון בוסקילה- 
שיר לשבירת הכוס - כל דבר מקפיץ משמח.. 
שיר יציאה מהחופה - לא זוכרת שהיו כאלה בחתונות שהייתי בהם. 
שיר לריקוד חתן-כלה קצבי - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 באה מאהבה יהודית רביץ וגידי גוב
שיר לריקוד סלואו ראשון- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- u2 unchained melody - ללא ספק אחד השירים האהובים עליי בעולם..


----------



## Amazing18 (24/1/13)

וואו באה מאהבה זה אחד השירים!!!!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (25/1/13)

האחרון של U2 אהוב גם עליי 
ומבוצע גם ע"י אלביס, שזהו הזמר האהוב ע"י הזוגי שלי.
אני לא יודעת מי טוב יותר בביצוע, כי יש את ה-מלך, ויש את הלהקה האהובה עליי ביותר- U2..התמודדות קשה


----------



## Amazing18 (24/1/13)

מה אתן חושבות? 
שיר כניסה לחופה - נבחר מגיל 5, בעוד יושבת וצופה ב"אבא גנוב" ומייבבת בקול. נשבע של חיים משה. לא איכפת לי כמה אומרים לי שזה נדוש או שזה ישן, אני אוהבת, זה מרגש אותי וזו בחירה שלא בא לי לשנות, גם אם עברו מעל 20 שנה מאז שעשיתי אותה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיר לשבירת הכוס - אני רציתי את simply the best אבל החצי פחות זורם. אז אין לי מושג עדין... כמו כן אני מתרגשת מהשיר sex on fire אבל הוא שיר די כועס ולא מתאים.

שיר יציאה מהחופה - אני מניחה שזה יהיה אותו שיר של שבירת הכוס.

שיר ריקוד סלואו - אני אישית התלבטתי בין המון;
1. falling in love with you/Elvis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V430M59Yn8

2. at my most beautiful/REM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIXs66BPooY

3. unchained melody/Righteous Brothers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK5u5W8afc

4. when a man loves a woman/Percy Sledge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8raabzZNqw

אבל.. בן זוגי הפתיע,
וביקש לבחור את שיר הסלואו, "לפחות את זה" הוא טען 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז אעדכן אתכן בבחירות שלו,
ואשמח לקבל מכן עוד שירים לשבירת כוס - בסגנון שאהבתי.


----------



## Bobbachka (24/1/13)

שירי כניסה- קאברים שאני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני אוהבת שימוש בקאברים באירועים- גרסאות מרועננות של שירים ותיקים.

שירי כניסה:
Is this love של בוב מארלי (מהדקה 1.13) בגרסה נשית עדינה ומתוקה (היה שיר הכניסה של ידיד שלי).
Wonderwall של אואזיס בגרסה נשית מדהימה.
Across the Universe קאבר של פיונה אפל לביטלס
You've got the love בביצוע של פלורנס אנד דה משין- עוצמתי!
Your song של אלטון ג'ון בגרסה נשית מקסימה- מתאים גם לסלואו.


----------



## Bobbachka (24/1/13)

אה! חייבת עוד אחד... 
גרסה אקוסטית (וגברית) לריהאנה- We found love.
מעודן אך קצבי.


----------



## Bobbachka (24/1/13)

סלואו ראשון- קאברים שאני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 





גרסה נשית של Gabrielle Aplin לThe Power of Love



Chasing Cars - Grey's Anatomy Cast- הגרסה מהאנטומיה של גריי. השיר נוגן בסלואו של חברה והיה פשוט מדהים!





טרייסי צ'מפן עם Stand by me האגדי.


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (24/1/13)

בקרוב אצלנו  
שיר כניסה לחופה - All I Want Is You - Barry Louis Polisar חמוד וקצבי 

אפשרות נוספת...

Yiruma - River Flows In You מנגינת פסנתר יפייפיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיר לשבירת הכוס - Smash Mouth - I'm A Believer המוכר, קצבי ושמח וגם מתחברת מאוד למילים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיר לריקוד חתן-כלה קצבי - Westlife - World Of Our Own - מילים וקצב 

רעיונות לסלואו בהמשך...


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (24/1/13)

שירי סלואו 



Avril Lavigne - Innocence שיר מדהים ולא ממש מוכר לדעתי. נבחר מעצם היותו השיר ש"ליווה" את הקשר שלנו לכל אורך הדרך...ברגעי המפתח של התפתחות הקשר המילים של השיר הזה תיארו כמו שאף שיר אחר לא הצליח את הרגשות שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ועל כן, נבחר כשיר שבעצם מייצג אותנו 

שיר אחר שהפסיד בכבוד לשיר הנ"ל הוא Kelly Clarkson - A Moment Like This שהוביל מאז יציאתו כשיר ה"מושלם" לסלואו ראשון מבחינתי אך השיר של אבריל עקף אותו ולו רק בגלל החיבור האישי אליו 

ללהקת ווסטלייף יש לא מעט שירים מקסימים שיכולים לשמש בתור שיר סלואו. כמה לדוגמא:

That's Where You Find Love

Tonight

Unbreakable

Beautiful In White (מדבר בעד עצמו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (24/1/13)

תפוז אכל קישור אחד... 
That's Where You Find Love


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (24/1/13)

אולי הפעם?   קישור


----------



## Guronet (25/1/13)

river flows in you!


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (24/1/13)

השירים שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
שיר כניסה לחופה- Glee - Teenage Dream

שיר שבירת הכוס- Glee - Like A Prayer

סלואו ראשון- David Cook - Always Be my baby

סלואו שני- Beyoncé - Halo


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (24/1/13)

שירי חתונה - האפליקציה 
היום כבר יש אפליקציות למציאת שירי חתונה
מכירים את WEDDINGSONGS? אפליקציה למציאת שירי חתונה בעברית ובאנגלית ובמבחר סגנונות
היא חינמית לגמרי ולא למטרות רווח כך שזה לא פרסום
אפשר למצוא גם באייפון וגם לאנדרואיד

אני יכול לספר שנתקלתי בזוגות ששיר הכניסה לחופה היה
כלבלב הו בידי בם בם
אני ארקוד על מדרגות הרבנות
ועוד שלל שירים עם "טוויסט" מיוחד

אני אישית נכנסתי לחופה עם נעימת הנושא מתוך הסרט "הכוכב הכחול" - סרט ישראלי די הזוי אבל מגניב בדרכו שלו, נעימה קצבית במיוחד וכיפית מאוד, לכניסה קצבית ואנרגטית לחופה


----------



## bluestvixen (24/1/13)

הבחירות שלנו 
שיר כניסה לחופה: 311 - Love song (קאבר לשיר של הקיור)

שיר שבירת הכוס: Kiss - I was made for loving you baby

סלואו: Jeff Buckley - All flowers in Time


----------



## arapax (24/1/13)

חוזרת על עצמי: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
all flowers in time זו בחירה מקסימה.


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (26/1/13)

מקסים! חבל שלא הייתי שם


----------



## American Starfish (27/1/13)

מקסים! בחירות מאוד מיוחדות 
ולא הכרתי את הקאבר הזה לקיור, הוא ממש יפה!


----------



## HadarGulash (25/1/13)

מתלבטת לגבי שיר הכניסה לחופה.. 
טוב אז זאת הפעם הראשונה שאני כותבת פה, אחרי שכבר לא מעט זמן אני נהנית לקרוא כאן.

אז השיר חופה שהכי היינו רוצים להכנס איתו, פשוט כי הוא הכי מדבר אלינו ונורא קשור לאיך שהכרנו וכל ההתחלה שלנו...כל פעם שאני שומעת אותו אני מתרגשת מחדש, וזה מזכיר לי את ארוסי ואת האהבה הגדולה שלנו.

הבעיה היא שרובו קצבי, ואני תוהה אם זה לא קצבי מדי בשביל שיר כניסה לחופה... וגם ההתחלה שלו נשמעת קצת עצובה, למרות שמי שיקשיב למילים ולסיטואציה, יבין שזה ממש לא עצוב...אלא מרגש.

אז מה דעתכן?

והשיר כמובן - what about now - Daughtry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roDXSHSEuoo


----------



## Tara Yashar (25/1/13)

הכי חשוב מה שהוא גורם לך להרגיש.. 
אם את מתרגשת וחושבת על ארוסך בזמן ההליכה, זה הכי חשוב!! ואני אוהבת דווקא שזה קצבי.. אבל אולי את יכולה לנסות למצוא קאברים שלו... למשל של ווסטלייף


----------



## HadarGulash (25/1/13)

איזה מתוקות אתן!! 
את ושתי הבנות הנוספות שהגיבו כאן למטה....
הפורום הזה כזה כיפי 

עזרתן לי להחליט, זה יהיה השיר חופה...עכשיו רק נסגר על הגרסה הכי מתאימה באמת.


----------



## Tara Yashar (26/1/13)




----------



## Tara Yashar (26/1/13)




----------



## מנגו חצוף (25/1/13)

השיר יפיפה 
בואו נדבר דוגרי
אם יש לך שיר שאת רואה את עצמך נכנסת איתו לחופה
זה לא משהו שתוכלי להחליף באיזה מיינסטרים חופתי
ברגע שבחרתי את שיר הדיסני שלי לא אשקר שחלק עיקמו פנים,
אפילו הג'ינג'י ניסה להטיל וטו. אמרתי לו שאחרת אין חתונה. 
בתור אובסיסיבית חתונות, יש לי שיר אחד בכל החיים שהולך לסמל לי כל כך הרבה, וכוסאומו! אני אבחר אותו!!!!
תעשי כמוני


----------



## HadarGulash (25/1/13)

אין על דיסני... 
השירים הכי מרגשים שיש!!! איזה שיר בחרת?

וכן, כנראה שאני יעשה כמוך  לא אכפת לי מה אחרים יחשבו..זה לא העניין, סתם אני רוצה שזה יתאים לי בהליכה..שזה לא יגרום לי ללכת מהר מדי


----------



## מנגו חצוף (25/1/13)

לא בדיוק של דיסני 
נראה לי שזה היה הפקה של WB אבל התכוונתי בסגנון

ההודעה המפורטת שלי מתחתיך, תני מבט


----------



## TanTanIM (25/1/13)

שיר מקסים! 
לדעתי תלכי עם ההרגשה שלך, אם את חושבת שזה הכי מדבר אליכם אף אחד לא יוכל להחליט אחרת. בסופו של דבר החתונה היא שלכם.
בהצלחה!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (25/1/13)

שנים שאני מחכה לשרשור הזההההה 
טובוש
מאחורי השיר כניסה לחופה יש לי סיפור די רציני ומטומטם כאחד, ואני אשמור אותו לקרדיטים ברשותכן 
שיר הנושא מהסרט המצויר והקסום "אצבעונית"- 
אתן מתבקשות לדמיין שטיח כניסה ארוך, ואורחים עם מפריחי בועות סבון
אם הייתי יכולה לשחרר לחופשי 500 פרפרים ברגע הכניסה זה היה מושלם אבל חראם על הפרפרים. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrQ9pMLryPo

שיר יציאה מהחופה
Counting Crows - Accidentally in Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUypt2nvorM

שיר סלואו- לא סגורה עדיין אבל יש מצב שזה יהיה זה...
Lonestar - Amazed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-skFgrV59A


----------



## מנגו חצוף (25/1/13)

ובאופן כללי... 
החתונה שלי הולכת להיות מסיבת גייז עם שיבוץ מוסווה ובלתי מורגש של שירי מזרחית שכמותם תהיה ביחס ישר לכפולות של 2000 ש"ח שההורים שלי יביאו מתנה לחתונה )))   (הוראה של אמא. נשבעת)


----------



## Nooki80 (25/1/13)

זה דבר והיפוכו 
שיבוץ מוסווה ובלתי מורגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






של
שירי מזרחית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







הרסת אותי מצחוק!
אז רגע, במקרה הזה את מעדיפה שההורים שלך יביאו כמה שפחות או כמה שיותר???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נ.ב. השיר האולטמיטבי למסיבות גייז (ונזכרתי בו רק אחרי החתונה שלנו) זה finally מפריסילה מלכת המדבר.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (25/1/13)

חחח כן אני יודעת 
סגרתי עם אמא בזמנו על משהו כמו 5 שירי מזרחית,
כי אני שונאת ממשששש,
אבל לצער נשמתי האשכנזייה- יש לי משפחה של ערסים
כאלה שלא יחששו לבוא לדי ג'אית ולהגיד לה "פני פני" (יש לקרוא עם פ' רפה)
ואני מקבלת שזה לא רק האירוע שלי אלא גם של המשפחה
אז דלית רצ'סטר הבטיחה לעשות את זה בצורה אלגנטית ואחרי שהמבוגרים יתנו את השואו שלהם ויתחילו להתפזר היא תתן לנו את כל הספייס גירלז וביונסה ובריטני ביץ''''''''!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (25/1/13)

מה זה feni feni? 

וואלה-הייתי רוצה להיות בחתונה שלך..אם יהיו גם שירי שנות 80(גם של גייז. לא רק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) וספייס גירלז המוערצות עליי כשהייתי טינאייג'רית, שווה ביותר!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (25/1/13)

תיארתי לעצמי שרק אני אבין... 
התכוונתי ל:
fani
כאילו.. שהם יבואו לדיג'אית ויגידו לי תפני את העמדה, רק בלשון ציווי של ערסים... "פני את העמדה" 

וכן.. בא לי מלא שירי נייטיז ואייטיז שיהיה כזה שמח כמו התחושה הטובה בלב שאת נוהגת או שומעת רדיו ופתאום מתחיל שיר מדליק ובא לך לעזוב הכל ולרקוד, אז ככה כל הערב


----------



## Nooki80 (25/1/13)

אני איתך! 
כבר היתה החתונה אז עכשיו נשאר לי רק לרצות להיות כל ערב במסיבה כזו שבה יש שיר מדליק ומרקיד שעושה לך חמים בלב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני יכולה להגיד שמנקודת המבט שלי בחתונה שלי זה בהחלט הרגיש ככה, אבל בשבילי היא נגמרה שעתיים מוקדם מדי (היתה באמצע השבוע ונמשכה עד אחת, אחת וחצי). הייתי בכיף יכולה להמשיך לרקוד לבד על הרחבה. יש מצב שגם הדיג'יי שלנו היה הולך עם השיגעון שלי.

אצלנו כל החברים הטובים (שיש תאימות לקו המוזיקלי שלהם) כבר התחתנו, ובכלל, אנחנו כבר כמעט לא מוזמנים לחתונות שוות... אנחנו גם לא מרגישים נוח להשתחל לכל המסיבות של בני ה- 20 וקצת (לא שאי פעם הרגשנו נוח), אז אנחנו ממש סובלים מחסך במסיבת ריקודים טובה.
לפעמים ממש בא לי חתונה  (לא שלי! של מישהו אחר! ) רק בשביל המסיבה...

ועוד סיבה טובה למסיבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- אם הייתי רוקדת 3 פעמים בשבוע סביר להניח שגם הייתי 10 ק"ג פחות.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (26/1/13)

לא, את חייבת לבוא איתי לדרעק  
אם את תושבת ת"א והסביבה...
בפעם הבאה שאני אלך עם החברים הגייז שלי אני אבדוק אם את בעיניין,
אומנם הצפיפות די גדולה, אבל היתרון שכולם גייז אז את לא ממש מעניינת אף אחד ואף אחד לא מנסה לרקוד איתך
ואם כן, אז זה רק בקטע אירוני חחח 

*בימי רביעי בלילה


----------



## Nooki80 (26/1/13)

it's a date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא מכירה ולא שמעתי על הדרעק (אם כי השם כבר מוצא חן בעיניי), אני אשמח לבוא לרקוד את נפשי לדעת!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (25/1/13)

מכירה את ההרגשה, ומתבאסת כשאני נוסעת 
עם חברה באוטו שלא מכירה בטעם המוזיקלי הלא רגיל של ברית-פופ(עד שבכלל מתנגן שיר כזה ברדיו, אם יש לך המלצות על תוכניות ברדיו, אשמח) ומבקשת שאעביר כי בגלגלצ בדיוק שמו את הזמיר מכוכב נולד (איזה מהם..לא צופה בתוכנית).


----------



## מנגו חצוף (26/1/13)

רדיו???? 
רדיו זה כשרוצים קשת רחבה של שירים
רוצה להתמקד על סטייל ואפילו על אומן וחברים קרובים שלו?

תעשי 
www.jango.com
אפשר להירשם דרך הפייסבוק ואז זה גם שומר לך את הרשימות שאת שומעת ואת לא צריכה לחפש מחדש. אם את לא מכירה- זה מעין "רדיו" אינטרנטי, ויש לך 2 אופציות
1. בחירת ז'אנר מהרשימה - החל מקלאסית שלפני הספירה וכלה ברוק של ניינטיז, להיטים, מוסיקת עולם, מה לאאאא
2. הקלדת שם של אומן ואז תקבלי את השירים שלו בערך 1 ל 4-5 וביניהם שירים של אומנים קרובים ואת גם יכולה לשלוט על הופעתם. 
לא יאמן כמה זה קולע בול.
תיכנסי ותודי לי אחרי זה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (27/1/13)

רדיו באוטו...לא מאזינה כמעט לרדיו ביומיום 
אלא רק כשאני מבשלת\אופה, וזה גם תמיד על גלגלצ המיינסטרימי והרגיל.

וכבר תודה על ההמלצה, הבעיה העיקרית היא בנסיעה..(אלא אם ניתן להוריד APP ולהסתדר ככה עם מוזיקה באוטו..)
אנסה כבר היום


----------



## SimplyMe1 (27/1/13)

טוב תקשיבי, אז תודה! התחלתי להאזין 
ואני אעביר גם לזוגי שלי..שנינו חולי אייטיז
הולכת לחפש גם בריט'-פופ


----------



## fire witch (25/1/13)

יבוטל שלטון המזרחית לאלתר!! 
אני איתך ומחזיקה ממך  ברמות גבוהות מאד על בחירת הDJ!!!
כולם אומרים לי"אין חתונה בלי מזרחית" ולא ברור לי מאיפה השטות הזו באה, יש כ"כ הרבה מוזיקה מעולה ומרקידה ומשמחת גם בלי כל ה"בלבלי אותו" למיניהם 

הכי גרוע זה שהמשפחה המרוקאית הבאמת קצת ערסית שלי לא אומרת כלום, אבל החתן האשכנזי למהדרין לא מוכן לוותר וטוען בכל תוקף שאף אחד לא ירקוד ואנשים יתבאסו


----------



## SimplyMe1 (25/1/13)

אספר לך סיפור כזה... 
לפני שנה+ הייתי בחתונה של זוג חברים טובים.
לא היה שיר מזרחי אחד לרפואה, לא רמיזה ולא שום דבר..
אני, שמחבבת לעיתים את משה פרץ(לא ברמה של להאזין לו באייפוד או לחפש ביוטיוב, אלא ברמה שאם הוא ברדיו- לא בהכרח אעביר תחנה) ביקשתי עם עוד חברה שהלכה לדיג'יי, וביקשה שאולי ישים(באישור הכלה) להיט אחד שלו, לא זוכרת איזה, הדיג'יי סרב. 

בגדול החתונה הייתה ביום א', היו שירים מגוונים, הרבה ישראלי, וכאמור-בלי מזרחית בכלל, והרחבה הייתה מלאה כול הערב, אחרי שהמבוגרים הלכו נותרו המון צעירים(החברים הם בגילאי סטודנט 28-9 ככה) ורקדו בכיף עד הסוף, כולל אני...

לפני כמה חודשים דיברנו על המוזיקה בחתונות, וחברה שלי אמרה שבדיעבד היא הייתה שמה איזה 10 שירים במזרחית כי זה עושה "ממש שמח", ודווקא אצלה הייתה אחת החתונות הטובות והכיפיות שהייתי בהן..היה שמח ומלא צעירים שמילאו את הרחבה, הייתה תחושה מהממת באוויר שעד היום- שנה וחצי בערך מאז האירוע, אני זוכרת בתור אורחת(שהייתה לפני ואחרי בחתונות עם רוב שירים מזרחיים אפילו, פשוט זה מה שאנשים משוכנעים שיזיז את הקהל, אך מי שמבין במוזיקה יודע שרוק אנגלי, R&B וגם רוקנרול אמריקאי של שנות ה60(להלן: אלביס) יכול חופשי להזיז קהל שלם בכיף לילה שלם, בלי עומר אדם אחד אפילו...


----------



## fire witch (26/1/13)

ברור לי שזה אפשרי, גם הייתי בחתונה כזו 
חתונה שבה החתן התחייב שהוא לא מתערב בכלום בחתונה למעט שתי בקשות - שלא יהיו מלפפונים בתפריט ושלא ישמיעו מזרחית... 
והייתה אחלה חתונה ואנשים רקדו בלי הפסקה 

לצערי בסביבה הקרובה שלי זה מתקבל כסוג של שיגעון


----------



## SimplyMe1 (27/1/13)

האמת שהבחירה לא להגיש מלפפונים(וזה כולה בסלט 
אחד, בדר"כ) זו בחירה די דפוקה, כי אם הוא לא אוהב אז מה הביג דיל שאחרים יאכלו?
הזוגי שלי ואני לא אוכלים דגים(הוא אוכל טונה אחרי אימון וזהו זה) בכלל, אז מה-זה טאבו?
טעם מוזיקלי- אני כן חושבת שאפשרי כמה שירים מזרחית  כי יש אנשים שבלי זה לא ירקדו וזה נראה לי מבאס בשביל החתן כלה שחברים או קרובי משפחה שאוהבים משה ואייל גולן, יישבו הרבה זמן מהערב..אפשרי לשלב בכיף שכולם ירגישו שאפשר לרקוד את מה שהם אוהבים, גם כן..


----------



## fire witch (27/1/13)

בחירה שלו, אני דווקא יכולה להבין את זה 
אנחנו כ"כ מושקעים בחתונה , גם נפשית וגם כלכלית- מה הבעיה לבחור לעשות את זה בדיוק כמו שאת רוצה ? 

זה בדיוק מה שמפריע לי- "יש אנשים שלא יקומו בלי זה"... למה ? 
חסרה מוזיקה מרקידה? 

אנשים יוצאים מוקדם מהעבודה, מתלבשים ומתארגנים ממש כמו לבילוי, נוסעים למרחקים, מוציאים כסף וחוזרים מאוחר לבית ולרוב גם עובדים יום אחרי רק כדי לשמוח בשמחתם של האהובים עליהם, אז אם קובי פרץ לא ישמיע קול באותו יום זה שווה ערך להלוויה ?


----------



## American Starfish (27/1/13)

לגמרי!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גם אני בעד 
מזל שהדיג'יי חבר שלנו, ולא ישים אף שיר שאנחנו לא רוצים שיושמע- וזה אומר שלא יהיה אפילו שיר מזרחי אחד.
אפשר לרקוד ולקפץ בכיף (ואפילו יותר) עם שירים כמו "גנגנם סטייל" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וחוץ מזה, אני וחברותיי מאוד אוהבות שירי זומבה, ואלה שירים מאוד מרקדים ומקפיצים.
חשבתי אפילו לשלב ריקוד זומבה אחד שנכין מראש


----------



## HadarGulash (25/1/13)

יש לנו אותו שיר יציאה מהחופה  
אחד השירים החמודים והכיפיים  וגם המילים שלו ממש יפות!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (26/1/13)

ובא לי פתאום שהוא גם יהיה השיר קליפ  
בהתחלה היה בא לי על שיר איטי ועדין ורומנטי כזה של קליפים
ואז חשבתי על זה
שאני בעצם הבחורה הכי לא איטית ועדינה ורומנטית
ובטח אני הולכת בחתונה שלי להביך את עצמי כל כך הרבה שיהיו לא מעט קטעים שיתאימו דווקא לשיר קצבי ומשמח כזה


----------



## HadarGulash (26/1/13)

מצחיק, את ממש מזכירה לי את עצמי... 
אז נראה לי שאני אלך איתך באותו הקו, וזה גם יהיה השיר קליפ שלנו 
למרות שצריך כמה שירים לא? לפחות אצלי זה כמה קליפים של החתונה במקום סרט אחד ארוך...

תאמת השיר שחשבתי לשים בתחילת הקליפ, זה שמראה את הקבלת פנים ואת תחילת החתונה, הוא - leona lewis - bleeding love
שיר קצת יותר רציני אבל עם מילים מרגשות שממש מזכירות את תחילת הסיפור שלנו, אז נראה לי שיהיה יפה לפתוח איתו.

אבל יש עוד זמן לחשוב על זה


----------



## Nooki80 (25/1/13)

אצלנו - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חפירה! 
שיר כניסה לחופה - crazy love בביצוע של מרינה מקסימיליאן בלומין ורד בנד

שיר לשבירת הכוס - גרסת הדיסטורשן של enjoy the silence של דפש מוד - החל מהפיזמון (1:15) שהולך כך:
all i ever wanted
all i ever needed
is here in my arms

שיר לריקוד סלואו 
היו שניים שחברתי הזמרת שרה:
Madness – it must be love
lucky - jason mraz Ft. colbie caillat (שיר עם המשפט שהכי הולם אותנו כזוג - lucky i'm in love with my best friend)

שיר לריקוד חתן-כלה קצבי- במקור לא היה כזה, אבל לבקשתנו הדיג'י שם במהלך הריקודים כמה שירים שאנחנו מאוד אוהבים וביניהם:
gossip - heavy cross (בסופו של דבר זה גם היה שיר הריקודים בסרט חתונה)
crazy - נינט ורד בנד
kings of leon - sex on fire
פיקסיז
הרבה שירי רוק ופופ משנות ה- 90

לקבלת פנים ביקשנו את שירים בסגנון הזה:
Ben E king - stand by me
temptations - my girl
perry como - magic moments
Nina Simone/ Feeling Good (מתה על הביצוע של מיוז)
Hooverphonics mad about you
ועוד כל מיני אולדיז
(בהתחלה חשבנו על איזה הרכב ג'אז לקבלת פנים. ראינו הרכב שממש אהבנו the jazz group אבל מפאת עלויות שטיפסו כבר לתקרה ויתרנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

שיר אחרון לערב היה גרסא מדהימה בהופעה חיה של David Gray - sail away (לצערי הורידו את הקליפ מיוטיוב אז אין לי קישור) חייבת לציין שהיתה תחרות גדולה מאוד עם muse - unintended (אבל בייב מוצא אותו מדכא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אז ירדנו ממנו).

שיר נוסף שאני מאוד אוהבת ומצא את דרכו לסרט החתונה נקרא  like lovers do  - Heather Nova  (מצ"ב לינק מהופעה חיה, אני דווקא מאוד קשורה לגרסא המקורית אבל אין לה קליפ מקורי. וחוץ מזה, הופעות זה נפלא!) 

שירים שאתם אוהבים לשמוע בחתונות - וואו יש מלא... רשימה בלתי נגמרת. מה שכן היא יותר נוטה לרוק וחפירות מאשר למזרחי (לא הטעם שלנו בכלל).


----------



## Grace612 (25/1/13)

ממש אהבתי 
את הבחירה בדפש מוד..


----------



## SimplyMe1 (25/1/13)

בחירות טובות 
חוץ מנינט\ומרינה מקסימיליאן-לא מתה עליהן בכלל..

שירים בעברית לא היו לכם בקבלת פנים?
אהבתי את הבחירות...אוהבת אולדיז, עשורים אהובים בעיקר ה-80, אבל לקבלת פנים מתאים גם 60-70 ואייטיז, לטעמי כמובן


----------



## Nooki80 (25/1/13)

היו שירים בעברית 
גם לכיוון אולדיז (שנות ה90-80 ואחורה), להקות צבאיות, אריק איינשטין, חוה אלברשטיין יהודית רביץ, גידי גוב, שלום חנוך וכאלה (בשום פנים ואופן לא שלמה ארצי ובטח שלא מזרחית). 
אבל לגבי שירים בעברית לא העברנו שום הנחיה, זה היה free style של הדיג'יי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגבי נינט ומרינה, ממליצה לך להקשיב רק לאודיו בלי לראות אותן. אני חושבת שאת תשמעי ותביני לבד את סוד הקסם שלהן.
אבל זו רק דעתי, ובהחלט יתכן שלא כל אחת ואחד יאהבו אותן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TanTanIM (25/1/13)

הבחירות שלנו 
או שלי יותר נכון  
בכניסה לחופה בטוח יהיה את MARRY ME של TRAIN 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghZt2cILcCU, כל פעם שאני שומעת את השיר הזה אני פשוט מדמיינת את עצמי הולכת לכיוון החופה 
ביציאה מהחופה לא יצא לי לחשוב על זה, האמת שלא ידעתי אפילו שצריך אחד כזה...
לסלואו יש התלבטות בין LOVESONG של אדל לבין vermillion pt2 של סליפנוט http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvetJ9U_tVY, ההתלבטות הגדולה שהשיר של אדל יותר מתאים כזה לסיטואציה, ולעומת זאת לשיר של סליפנוט יש הרבה יותר משמעות... מה אתן חושבות?
ואם כבר בשירים, אני רוצה להכניס גם סלואו עם אבא שלי, ואני מאוד מתלבטת לגבי השיר, לדוברות הרוסית שיש בפורום אשמח להצעות לשירים עם משמעות מתאימה ברוסית!!


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (25/1/13)

לגבי הסלואו עם אבא... 
בבקשה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בדיוק יצא לי להתקל בשיר הזה בתיקיה אצלי לפני כמה ימים והרעיון עלה גם אצלי


----------



## bluestvixen (25/1/13)

סליפנוט לסלואו? Now that would be a first!


----------



## bluestvixen (25/1/13)

עוד רעיונות לשירי כניסה לחופה/סלואו  Jack Johnson - Better Together

Jason Mraz - I'm Yours

Chris Cornell - Thank you

Once Soundtrack - Falling Slowly


----------



## Nooki80 (25/1/13)

הזכרת לי 
את into my arms - גם היה בחתונה ובסרט החתונה. שיר הורס בריאות.


----------



## niromy (26/1/13)

שיר כניסה לחופה 
אני אוהבת שירים ישראלים בכניסה לחופה
הכי רציתי את אהבה ממבט ראשון של אריק איינשטיין אבל אחי התחתן איתו לפניי 

כרגע המחשבה היא על- "אל תשאלי אם אני אוהב" של דיויד ברוזה


----------



## שוקושית (26/1/13)

גמני רוצה להתייעץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היי!

קצת חדשה פה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




רוצה להתייעץ לגבי שיר כניסה לחופה:
בחרתי את "קח לך אישה" של שלום חנוך. מדובר על גרסת ההופעה ולצערי לא מצאתי אותה ביוטיוב כדי להשמיע לכן.
אני יודעת שזה שיר קיצ' לכל הדעות- אבל מה אני אעשה שכל חיי אני שומעת אותו ומדמיינת את האחד מחכה לי בסוף השביל?

אנסה להוסיף את השיר בקובץ מצורף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אוף לא נראה לי שהצלחתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז מה אתן אומרות??


----------



## שוקושית (26/1/13)

גמני רוצה להתייעץ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היי!

קצת חדשה פה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




רוצה להתייעץ לגבי שיר כניסה לחופה:
בחרתי את "קח לך אישה" של שלום חנוך. מדובר על גרסת ההופעה ולצערי לא מצאתי אותה ביוטיוב כדי להשמיע לכן.
אני יודעת שזה שיר קיצ' לכל הדעות- אבל מה אני אעשה שכל חיי אני שומעת אותו ומדמיינת את האחד מחכה לי בסוף השביל?

אנסה להוסיף את השיר בקובץ מצורף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אוף לא נראה לי שהצלחתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז מה אתן אומרות??


----------



## American Starfish (26/1/13)

שיר כניסה לחופה 
Depeche Mode- Home
שיר כניסה מהמם! חבל רק שבן זוגי לא כ"כ מתחבר אליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז ככל הנראה נלך על משהו אחר... כנראה פול מקרטני שהוצע פה וכבר חשבתי עליו קודם בעצמי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ויש גם את זה, עוד לא החלטתי באיזה שלב להשתמש בו- אולי אחרי שבירת הכוס, או לפני שיר החופה... מה דעתכם?
Here Comes Your Man


----------



## arapax (27/1/13)

home מהמם 
תגידי לבן זוג שבפורום מסכימים איתך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את יכולה לעשות מה שאני עשיתי, ולקחת את השיר עם המילים-שנשמעות-לאנשים-אחרים-נורא-עצובות-אבל-בשבילך-אומרת משהו-אחר-לגמרי ולבקש מהדיג'יי לשים אותו בתור השיר האחרון בערב.


----------



## American Starfish (27/1/13)

תודה! וזה נשמע רעיון טוב... 
ואיזה שיר בחרת לסיום החתונה?


----------



## arapax (27/1/13)

אצלי זה היה 
"בתוך" של יעל טבת, בביצוע של הראל סקעת. 
הדפש שולבו גם בקבלת פנים וגם בשלב הריקודים, כדי שלי וגם לאחי (מעריצים מושבעים כבר שני עשורים...) יהיה נעים בלב.


----------



## American Starfish (27/1/13)

וואו! "בתוך" שיר מדהים 
והביצוע של הראל סקעת מעלף


----------



## שירן עוגות מעוצבות (27/1/13)

חידוש לשיר ישן ומדהים  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNpeK7sDLzE


----------



## lanit (27/1/13)

אצלנו 
כניסה: here there and everywhere של הביטלס (שגרם לי לעצור בדרך ולהתחיל לבכות...)
שבירת כוס: (you make me wanna) shout
לא היה לנו סלואו רשמי (הביך אותנו מדי), אבל כדי "לסגור את האירוע" שמנו את אדל. ביקשתי את feel my love, אבל כנראה הדיג'יי לא שמע אותי ושם את "make you love me"... יחי ההבדל הקטן...

והתלבטנו אם לשים את feeling good בביצוע של אדם למברט. חשבתי גם על נוף אחר של יוני בלוך, והזוגי לא רצה.


----------

